# Tiles in the bathroom around corners?



## Rodney R (Jan 23, 2010)

I had an old tub/shower and the walls were tiled, with plastic tiles.  There was one outside corner, and it had a special tile that went around that corner, and overlapped the other tiles by one inch (each side was one inch, and then a 90*)  The tiles were getting loose, the grout was extremley thin, the grout was cracked, and I had water leaking to the downstairs.

Now, I have saved the old tub to reuse, and I have gotten a tub surround from home depot.  I have torn out the old tiles, the plaster and such down to the 2x4's.  Basically, I have 2x4's and a tub.  I installed the new faucte for the tub this afternoon, and I have greenboard on the one wall, and more waiting for the other 2 walls.  I am only redoing the actual tub area, the rest of the bathroom is good shape, and I am not going to mess with it. 

My problem is this - how do I transition from the drywall that I will install to the existing tile?  I did a quick search and didn't come up with a tile that did the same job as the ones I had.  Maybe I did not know what to look for, but the 'bullnose' tile was the only one I could find for corners?  I'd be interested in something like a cornerbead for tile?

Rodney


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 23, 2010)

Rodney:

     If you haven't already checked out Schluter's web site, then do that or phone any tile wholesaler and ask if you can snoop through their Schluter catalogue.  They may be reluctant to do that because the wholesaler will think you're wanting to cut out his retailers and buy directly from him, but assure him that that isn't your intent... you just want to get ideas on how to deal with your particular tiling problem.

Schluter Systems - Homepage - Schluter-Systems

The Schluter "Quadec" profile is a simple and basic edging strip that you can use around any ceramic wall tile, and can also be used right at a corner to have tiling on one wall but not the other:







The Schluter "Jolly" strip is very similar, but it's smaller so that it can be pressed into use around materials other than ceramic tiling.  (Your tub surround, for example)






The Schluter ECK-K profile is a basic stainless steel self adhesive corner that can be used anywhere, not necessarily with ceramic tiles.


----------



## Rodney R (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate the post!  The ECK-K profile is the one that I need.  The demolished side (where the old tiles were ripped off the wall) is not 100% straight - some of the tiles have a nick out of them, so I need something that will cover the edge.  None of the imperfections are more than 1/4 inch.  That profile looks like it'll hide the edge on the drywall, and the edge on the tile.  Is there anything else like this that I should consider?

Rodney


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 24, 2010)

Rodney R said:


> Is there anything else like this that I should consider? Rodney



Rodney:  I don't know very much about Schluter products.  I've done more than my fair share of wall tiling, but I never used any of Schluter's products in it.

It might be best just to take a picture of your corner down to any tiling wholesaler with a Schluter catalogue and see if he can suggest anything better.  I came up with those three possible solutions just looking at Schluter's web site.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice post Nestor!  

Well I also think that taking a picture is a good idea.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, Frozenstar.


----------

